# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hải Phòng - Du lich Hai Phong

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hải Phòng - Du lich Hai Phong*
Thành phố biển Hải Phòng một trong những trung tâm du lịch lớn của Việt Nam, nằm bên bờ biển Đông - Thái Bình Dương; phía bắc giáp tỉnh Quảng Ninh, phía đông giáp biển Đông, phía tây giáp tỉnh Hải Dương, phía nam giáp tỉnh Thái Bình.



_Hải Phòng - Thành phố hoa phượng đỏ._



_Cát Bà._

Hải Phòng còn giữ được nhiều di tích lịch sử, nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, nhiều đền, chùa, lăng miếu và lễ hội Chọi trâu, một lễ hội độc đáo, nổi tiếng của Đồ Sơn.



_Lễ hội chọi trâu_

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hải Phòng để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*- Phương tiện công cộng:*

Bạn có thể đến Hải Phòng bằng xe khách, xe bus, tàu lửa hay máy bay từ bất kỳ tỉnh nào. Lưu ý tham khảo giá vé, thời gian xuất bến, điểm đến cả hai đầu trước khi bạn lên lịch trình tham quan cụ thể.

*Xe khách*

Tại Hà Nội, bạn có thể bắt xe bus từ bến xe Gia Lâm – Hải Phòng . Sau khi rong ruổi một vòng thành phố Hải Phòng, bạn bắt xe bus đi Đồ Sơn .

Một số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Hải Phòng để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

Xe HẢI ÂU

Chạy tuyến  Hà Nội (bến xe Gia Lâm) - Hải Phòng (bến xe Niệm Nghĩa)
Giờ chạy tại hai đầu bến: từ 6h đến 18h, mỗi tiếng một chuyến. Xe chạy suốt hành trình, không đón khách dọc đường. Đặt biệt tại Hải Phòng miễn phí mô tô taxi đưa đón tận nhà.
Xe miễn phí từ đại lý bán vé ra bến và ngược lại.

Tại Hải Phòng: 
Lộ trình đón: Từ văn phòng Ngã 5 - 104 Lương Khánh Thiện - bến xe Niệm Nghĩa.
Lộ trình trả: Từ bến xe Niệm Nghĩa - Tô Hiệu - Lê Lợi - Văn phòng Ngã 5.
Lộ trình đón và trả: Bến Niệm Nghĩa - đường vòng cầu Niệm - 19 Nguyễn Văn Linh (cầu vượt Lạch Tray) và ngược lại.

Tại Hà Nội:
Lộ trình đón và trả: Bến Gia Lâm - Nguyễn Văn Cừ - 112 Yên Phụ (cạnh cầu Long Biên) và ngược lại.

Đại lý bán vé:
Hải Phòng: Ngã 5 (số 2 Nguyễn Trãi) 104 Lương Khánh Thiện, 19 Nguyễn Văn Linh (cầu vượt Lạch Tray). Điện thoại: (031) 3.715.715
Hà Nội: 112 Yên Phụ. Điện thoại: (04) 37.50.50.50.

Xe MAI LINH

- Hải Phòng: (031) 3833 666  BX Lạc Long, 22 Cù Chính Lan, Q.Hồng Bàng.
- Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.

Xe HOÀNG LONG

TuyếnHà Nội - Hải Phòngvà ngược lại (bến xe Lương Yên-bến xe Tam Bạc), 20 phút một chuyến, từ 4h50 đến 21h.

Hà Nội: 505 Minh Khai. Điện thoại (04)3987.5410. 28 Trần Nhật Duật, điện thoại (04) 39.28.28.28. Bến xe Lương Yên, số 1 Nguyễn Khoái, điện thoại (04)3987.7225. 873 Giáp Bát, điện thoại (04) 3664.6617.
Hải Phòng: 05 Phạm Ngũ Lão, điện thoại (031).3.920.920. 03 Trần Nguyên Hãn, điện thoại (031) 395.1434.

*Tàu hỏa*

Hàng ngày, đều có các chuyến tàu Hà Nội - Hải Phòng – Hà Nội.

GA HÀ NỘI

Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: Website Ga Hà Nội -> Trang Chủ
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697

*Máy bay*

Hàng ngày, đều có chuyến bày Tp.HCM - Hải Phòng.

*- Phương tiện cá nhân*

Từ Hà Nội - Hải Phòng khoảng 102km theo quốc lộ số 5, quãng đường này không quá dài hay bất tiện cho việc di chuyển bằng xe ô tô hay xe máy nên các bạn có thể yên tâm vi vu.

*2. Nên đến Hải Phòng vào thời điểm nào?*

Nhắc đến Hải Phòng, người ta nghĩ ngay đến "thành phố hoa phượng đỏ" nên thời điểm đẹp nhất để đến đây là mùa hè (hoa phượng nở đẹp nhất từ tháng 4 đến tháng 6). Ngoài ngắm hoa phượng, đây cũng là thời điểm tốt nhất để bạn vùng vẫy trong vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, trong những đợt sóng hiền hòa của biển Đồ Sơn hay quần đảo Cát Bà.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hải Phòng

----------


## thietht

Đèn biển đảo Dấu mắt ngọc của Tổ quốc

Chợ hoa đêm đất Cảng

Khu di tích trạng trình Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm

CÁT BÀ

*Lễ Hội:*


Lễ Hội Chọi Trâu Đồ Sơn (09/08)

Lễ hội Cầu ngư & Đua thuyền rồng (1/4)

Lễ hội Mở Mặt, hát Đúm - Hải Phòng (04/01 - 10/01)

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Monaco

Khách sạn Hữu Nghị (60 Điện Biên Phủ, Trung Tâm Thành Phố / Chợ Sắt)

Khách Sạn Hùng Long Harbour (3 sao) (268 đường 1 tháng 4 , Cát Bà , Hải Phòng)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Buffet ngon Seamen (129, Đà Nẵng, Ngô Quyền, Hải Phòng)

Nhà hàng Phúc Đình Quán

Nhà hàng Trúc Lâm Quán (Số 3 Phạm Bá Trực, Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng)

----------


## thietht

Lẩu cua đồng

Ẩm thực đường phố Hải Phòng

Nem cua bể

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Hải Phòng - Tour du lich Hai Phong được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Du Lịch Hải Phòng – Đảo Cát Bà (3 Ngày/ 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hải Phòng - Hạ Long - Cát Bà - Hải Phòng (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 2.390.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Cát Bà (Hải Phòng)

----------

